

Ask HN: Area to study to learn writing code for navigating inside a building? - laoba

Hello HN,<p>Down the line I will be working on a project finding the fastest route from point A to B inside of a building. The building is very complicated and has multiple ways of getting somewhere.<p>The piece of software will not need to actually &quot;navigate&quot; the user as, for instance, Google Maps. Instead the user would tell the app where they currently are and where they want to go and the app would give them a static route.<p>Is there an area of research I should be studying that helps with this type of programming? Obviously I need to take into consideration walls and figuring out the fastest route, but I don&#x27;t have a great idea on where to start my research.<p>Thanks in advance for any help!
======
brownypointer
Graph theory might be somewhat helpful here. Just like a gps program can show
traffic perhaps your app can have similar features although not sure how to
grab that data unless you have access to cameras within the building that
could relay meaningful information to you. If you are trying to help people
working in the Pentagon maybe its best to let this one skip

